# an idea for a Schoenberg box-set containing schoenberg replicat paintings



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Yah all of them, since some people like his painting skills more than his music...no insult here.
I whant to see this box-set come alive a fancy booklet whit all his painting it would be rad, not that i dont apprecited mr Schoenberg music, but i got to be in the right mood not to depress or anxious,in somesort of neutral state.

But what got me into Schoenberg first were his painting his drawings, i wish i could paint like him.
But anyway is my idea been exploited yet, if i though of it someone most have though of this before.
A Deluxe Schoenberg box-set.

So what about it is my idea stupid or non original?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Old shoes :lol:


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> I whant to see this box-set come alive a fancy booklet whit all his painting it would be rad, not that i dont apprecited mr Schoenberg music, but i got to be in the right mood not to depress or anxious,in somesort of neutral state.


Just interested - what's your first language?
(No really - _mine's_ not English.)


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

French monsieur mr mstar


----------

